# 2016 S-works Tarmac Di2 Internal battery or ?



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone know for sure if the Di2 model of the s-works tarmac uses the internal seatpost battery?

Thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sure it does since there is nowhere else to hide the battery.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks


----------

